# How to remove 2002 225 ECU???



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Nothing is ever easy  

There is a protective piece of metal covering the ECU as shown here, 









There are 2 visible nuts I could unscrew removing the bracket the ecu sits on but I believe there is a third screw that I can NOT access 









Do I have to cut that little lip off covering the ECU???? 
There is no room to work :banghead:


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

the metal cage is held in as the ecu would normally be held in. 
bend the locking tangs outwards and slide it out. 
u can remove the the large plug but not the small one(due to the cage). 
remove the tamper proof bolts(dremel a slot and unscrew) 
then u can remove the cage and remove the small harness. 
:thumbup:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes I know you bend back the tabs to release the ECU from its cage. 
I could simply do that if my ECU was not behind a security bracket. 
Your refering to an easily accessible ECU like this one. 









Your telling me all I need to do is dremal a slot into the tamper proof bolt so I can unscrew it and then the security bracket will come off?


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

VWstung said:


> Yes I know you bend back the tabs to release the ECU from its cage.
> I could simply do that if my ECU was not behind a security bracket.
> Your refering to an easily accessible ECU like this one.
> 
> Your telling me all I need to do is dremal a slot into the tamper proof bolt so I can unscrew it and then the security bracket will come off?


 The bentley manual has two procedures: one with an 'anti-theft' housing and one without. If you have the metal plate over the small ECM connector, then yes you have the security bracket. 

From Bentley: "use a screwdriver to press locking lug of bracket to the side and then remove the ECM with the anti-theft housing toward the front". Then they go into a process of heating the security screw threads to break the loctite and removing them with a vice-grip. Once the two security screws are out you can remove the top, then remove the harness and ECM.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

That's annoying. 

Thanks anyways.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

VWstung said:


> Yes I know you bend back the tabs to release the ECU from its cage.
> I could simply do that if my ECU was not behind a security bracket.
> Your refering to an easily accessible ECU like this one.
> 
> ...


 YES 

I have the same thing as u. 
yes u have to remove the tamper proof screws to remove the cage, but u can slide ecu/cage out with the small plug still attached to gain access. 
u will want to reinstall the cage after(use regular screws) to prevent the ecu from rattling.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

okay its out angle grinder FTW


----------

